

The US Needs To Focus Its Educational Efforts On Talented Americans - co_pl_te
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/11/we-need-to-focus-on-talented-americans/

======
ChrisKelly
Bill James, whose Sabermetrics led to the whole Moneyball phenomenon, says
something similar in his book _Solid Fool’s Gold_. As neuroscience writer
Jonah Lehrer added in May's _Wired_ , we should cultivate genius the way our
sports system, from peewee league to the majors, cultivates athletes. Some
schools have programs like Odyssey of the Mind, but every school has a sports
program.

